# Postfix + SPF checking for incoming emails



## xy16644 (Jan 18, 2015)

Today I installed mail/postfix-policyd-spf-python but I seem to be having an issue with (I assume) DNS. I have added the following to my main.cf file in Postfix:


```
smtpd_recipient_restrictions =  check_policy_service unix:private/policyd-spf
```

and in master.cf:


```
policyd-spf  unix  -  n  n  -  0  spawn
   user=nobody argv=/usr/local/bin/policyd-spf
```

But when I send myself a test email from my Gmail address I get the following in the maillog and email header:


```
Jan 18 13:26:59 mail policyd-spf[58514]: Action: prepend: Text: Received-SPF: Temperror (SPF Temporary Error: DNS Timeout) identity=mailfrom; client-ip=209.85.216.170; helo=mail-qc0-f170.google.com; envelope-from=qlx309@gmail.com; receiver=me@domain.com
```

Yet, when I rnn `dig txt _spf.google.com` I get the following results:


```
; <<>> DiG 9.10.1-P1 <<>> txt _spf.google.com
;; global options: +cmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 47665
;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 1, AUTHORITY: 4, ADDITIONAL: 5

;; OPT PSEUDOSECTION:
; EDNS: version: 0, flags:; udp: 4096
;; QUESTION SECTION:
;_spf.google.com.  IN  TXT

;; ANSWER SECTION:
_spf.google.com.  300  IN  TXT  "v=spf1 include:_netblocks.google.com include:_netblocks2.google.com include:_netblocks3.google.com ~all"

;; AUTHORITY SECTION:
google.com.  80969  IN  NS  ns1.google.com.
google.com.  80969  IN  NS  ns2.google.com.
google.com.  80969  IN  NS  ns3.google.com.
google.com.  80969  IN  NS  ns4.google.com.

;; ADDITIONAL SECTION:
ns1.google.com.  129116  IN  A  216.239.32.10
ns2.google.com.  129116  IN  A  216.239.34.10
ns3.google.com.  129116  IN  A  216.239.36.10
ns4.google.com.  95353  IN  A  216.239.38.10

;; Query time: 35 msec
;; SERVER: 213.133.223.11#53(213.133.223.11)
;; WHEN: Sun Jan 18 13:37:02 GMT 2015
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 296
```

Any ideas why I am getting DNS timeouts? I use Postscreen and RBL lists and never have DNS timeouts. I am using my ISPs DNS servers.

Thanks!


----------

